# Slight VIN discrepancy



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

66 GTO 
Vin tag on car is in the correct location with the correct number of digits which is 13 .
The vin on the title has 14 digits. 
Vin plate is 242176P194205
Vin on title is 242176P1944205
There's an extra "4" on the title ???
Might that be a DMV mistake or ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Al's 66 goat said:


> 66 GTO
> Vin tag on car is in the correct location with the correct number of digits which is 13 .
> The vin on the title has 14 digits.
> Vin plate is 242176P194205
> ...


Yes, we have seen this before. Take the title down to the DMV with the car and have them issue another "correct" title. That seems to be the solution and then later, should you sell, there will be no issues.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Not super common, but when I bought my old C10...it had a "'S" instead of a "5". Or the other way around, I don't remember. At any rate, the DMV fixed it with no issues. I didn't even need to take the truck to them (Missouri DMV).


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I had this happen twice, the first time was in the late eighties, a state trooper came to the house and verified the vin tag, then filled out a form to take to the DMV. The second car, I sold in 2010 to a muscle car dealer, he had the patrol come to his shop and do the same.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i am going thru this right now, the state of louisiana added a extra 6 into my vin and then charged me 240.00 to correct it ! since i'm 800 mi away what choice do i have but pay it ? what a crock of #@*$, but as of today i'm getting it re-inspected by the highway patrol and will get my new title and it will be over. good luck


----------

